# Black soot all through my house!!



## captainmt3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello, I have never posted anything on a forum board before but I am ready to sell my pellet stove and thought I would take one last shot to see if someone can help me. I bought a used USSC American Harvest 6500 stove this year. It seemed to work pretty good  but the flame was never quite right so I got on the computer and found out my door gasket was shot! Fixed that problem solved...until I discovered the BLACK SOOT in my shower upstairs....OK I thought, it's from the door gasket. Cleaned the whole house, walls, cabinets, bathrooms, you get the idea. A week later more soot I'm at the end of my rope. Is it possible I don't have my flu set up properly? I have it installed manufacturer specks and the whole side of the out side of my house is black too.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 31, 2010)

How is the stove vented?

How close is the stove to a window and do you have a combustion air kit installed?

Eric


----------



## gfreek (Dec 31, 2010)

Post install  size of vent pipe, length, elbows, etc.,  maybe pics .   Outside air etc.


----------



## Shortstuff (Dec 31, 2010)

It could be any number of things and/or a combination of some.  My first thought would be inadequate ventilation for the exhaust and/or air intake - is there enough air going into the stove to allow the best draft out.  Bad pellets, improper installation, needs a thorough cleaning, etc.

Can you give us details on how the air is getting in (do you have an air intake kit?) and exactly how it is exhausted out.


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 31, 2010)

One other important question. What are you cleaning the stove with? A vaccum without a proper filter? That alone can cover your house with soot.


----------



## littlesmokey (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't sell it yet, the stove elves are on the job. First, give us more detail on the set up, so we can target the issues there, BUT, your stove should not be producing "soot" in any quantity to leave deposits on the interior in another room on another floor from the stove. Got to clean the burn up first. That's why folks are asking about your air supply. If your flame is lazy, like a slow burning campfire, you need more combustion air. The flames should be active and their should be some observed active with a few dancing pellets in the burn pot. You should read through the stickies at the top and get a good sense of the best case burning.

Important to any used stove install is, get the stove clean.... Clean it again, and then one more time. You don't know what the previous owner's routine and cleanliness processes were. Build up of ash and crud in the stove will stop it from properly working, and no tweaking will overcome the problems.

BTW, we might be grumpy sometimes, but we still love ya Welcome.


----------



## krooser (Dec 31, 2010)

Many used stoves are sold after the previous owners have problems because they have never learned to thoroughly clean their stoves... the stoves malfunction, they don't know why and they give up.

Stick around... we can fix that.


----------



## captainmt3 (Dec 31, 2010)

[Well it's not the greatest. It's vented through the foundation and all distances are according to manufacturer specks. The nearest window is about 6 or 7 feet as well as the front door. There is a large accumulation on the inside of the front door!


----------



## captainmt3 (Dec 31, 2010)

littlesmokey said:
			
		

> Don't sell it yet, the stove elves are on the job. First, give us more detail on the set up, so we can target the issues there, BUT, your stove should not be producing "soot" in any quantity to leave deposits on the interior in another room on another floor from the stove. Got to clean the burn up first. That's why folks are asking about your air supply. If your flame is lazy, like a slow burning campfire, you need more combustion air. The flames should be active and their should be some observed active with a few dancing pellets in the burn pot. You should read through the stickies at the top and get a good sense of the best case burning.
> 
> Important to any used stove install is, get the stove clean.... Clean it again, and then one more time. You don't know what the previous owner's routine and cleanliness processes were. Build up of ash and crud in the stove will stop it from properly working, and no tweaking will overcome the problems.
> 
> BTW, we might be grumpy sometimes, but we still love ya Welcome.



Wow! I never expected this kind of a response...Thank you all! The stove is vented as follows: T out of the stove straight up the wall 4 feet then a 90 degree through the foundation and then the pipe manufacturer end cap or deflector.  I believe the stove to be clean, I purchased a small shop vac just for cleaning the stove and I do it every couple days. (I didn't clean it that often when I first started using it.) The flame is good, it was lazy when the door leaked but now its good.


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 31, 2010)

captainmt3 said:
			
		

> littlesmokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you using for a filter on that shop vac Captain?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 31, 2010)

You also need to be certain that the filter on the vacuum is a hepa one, other wise you just shoot the crud you vacuum up right back out.

Then you need to be certain that you follow any cleaning devices with the vacuum otherwise you are just letting ash and its ilk loose in the air to be sucked up and blown through out the house by the convection blower.

You also need to make certain you do not open the door a lot when the stove is running as doing so will disturb the ash and once again you will see it blown around the house by the convection blower.

Then we come to any dust that you allow to accumulate in the convection air system, it will also get blown around the house, some of it can even be charred before being blown around the house.

Now let's discuss what happens when you pour pellets into the hooper, yup that is correct those fines also will get picked up and sent through the convection system,  some even getting charred on the way.

Now, I sit several hundred feet from the nearest road and try as I might I can't stop crap entering the house from the cars going by.

In short, once you get the burn cleaned up, you really need to watch out how you clean and fill the stove.


----------



## captainmt3 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's whatever came with the shop-vac. Theres a foam one with a cloth type cover over it.
Also this stove did not call for an outside air source. However it does have a place in the back on the lower part where the room fans are for a filter!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 31, 2010)

What comes with a shop vac isn't always a hepa filter.   You are looking for a drywall one, the really really fine one.


----------



## littlesmokey (Dec 31, 2010)

OOPS! That vac is now a dust gun. Go back to the store with the model number and an extra filter, if you have one, and get a HEPA rated filter. They pick up and trap the smallest particles, which are now floating through your home


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 31, 2010)

captainmt3 said:
			
		

> It's whatever came with the shop-vac. Theres a foam one with a cloth type cover over it.
> Also this stove did not call for an outside air source. However it does have a place in the back on the lower part where the room fans are for a filter!



Well, problem solved. Now go out and get yourself a HEPA filter.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice detective work Doocrew!

Been there, done that(still remember the look I got from the wifey). Got to use the hepa or drywall dust rated filters. Most never notice the fine ash coming out the vac until its all over the house.


----------



## Doocrew (Jan 1, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Nice detective work Doocrew!
> 
> Been there, done that(still remember the look I got from the wifey). Got to use the hepa or drywall dust rated filters. Most never notice the fine ash coming out the vac until its all over the house.



Thanks. The minute I read the post I had my suspicions. Probably would have happened to me if I had not spent hundreds of hours on this site learning all about pellet stoves.


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 1, 2011)

Wait a minute, we aren't done yet. Re-read the original post. This doesn't have anything to do with the black outside walls, or less than optimal burn. You folks who specialize in vacuum and filters and leaf blowers can take a rest for now.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 1, 2011)

By the way Welcome Captainmt3! 

Oops, Sorry littlesmokey your right. See that now. The vac should help the inside. Now on to the outside.

Probably best to snap some pictures so we can see the vent setup. Knowing what brand the pipes are would also help. Also discribe how you sealed them. The 6500 also has gaskets on the little clean outs doors. How are there condition?


----------



## Doocrew (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, I missed that. One problem solved and on to another!


----------



## captainmt3 (Jan 1, 2011)

OK Guys....but the dirt on the vacuum filter is grey...the soot on the inside of the house is BLACK!


----------



## Doocrew (Jan 1, 2011)

Yup. That is normal. Guess you will have to trust us on this one. Stop using that Vac without a HEPA filter and your problem is solved.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 1, 2011)

captainmt3 said:
			
		

> OK Guys....but the dirt on the vacuum filter is grey...the soot on the inside of the house is BLACK!



Funny thing about what it looks like in the vacuum and what it looks like on other surfaces.

How about posting a picture of your outside venting so we can see what it looks like.


----------



## smalltown (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree that installing a hepa filter will help keep things a lot cleaner. I'm with J-takeman and others saying that a photo of your install/venting would be great help. Your stove can't be burning right, if it was you would have a good fire and no soot at all on the outside of you home. 

We are all rooting for you captain so hang in there!


----------



## BobMac (Jan 1, 2011)

See this is a used furnace ussc had problem or you could say factory defects.


Where excess sawdust was leaking from the auger shaft opening and landing on the hot exhaust blower housing which charred and turned to soot.
might want to try installing outside air and sealing all pipe joints


----------



## Countryboymo (Jan 1, 2011)

I bet some high temp sealant will fix this problem.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 1, 2011)

another one that gets overlooked a lot , with the "TEE" inside,a lot of times the tee cap itself can leak.

pull the tee cap off like you would to dump it , look up through the tee cap from the bottom, if there is any of that white rope there see if you see soot on it , if so remove the rope and look through the bottom of the cap held t the light again , if you see light there is the leak , fill the gap between the cup and the outer shell of the cap with silicone and it will stay sealed. do not however silicone the twist lock at the top or you will have a heck of a time getting it off to clean


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 1, 2011)

BobMac said:
			
		

> See this is a used furnace ussc had problem or you could say factory defects.
> 
> 
> Where excess sawdust was leaking from the auger shaft opening and landing on the hot exhaust blower housing which charred and turned to soot.
> might want to try installing outside air and sealing all pipe joints



Do you have any more info on the defects, Possible cures would also help? 

Captainmt3, Do you have the furnace on a stat and does it spend a long time in the low setting?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 1, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> BobMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay,

BobMac is talking about stove caused fines falling onto the combustion blower, charring, and then being sucked through the convection air system.  A shield placed under the spot where the fines are dropping from could help or if possible blocking the opening they are dropping through.

This is similar to what I was talking about with fines (or other dust) getting sucked through the convection air system and being charred inside the heat exchanger.

Captainmt3,

This is a process of elimination and you are going to have to check out and act on all of the suggestions.

If that unit has provisions for filters on the hot air side.

I'd strongly suggest you install them and periodically clean or replace them.


----------



## BobMac (Jan 1, 2011)

J-takeman,
when i first seen this post i knew I had seen something like this problem before.
So I went to the old iburncorn forum and searched for it.The fix was ,for the new owner ussc took back the defective stoves.
But the fix was make sure all hopper seams were sealed,mainly at the bottom where the auger and hopper meet.
Another thought ,is the stoves exhaust too close to the gas/oil,propane forced air furnace??/could be sucking soot through
its fresh air intake?if there running at the same time


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks BobMac! Great info. Forgot about IBC and all the info on the 6500 over there. 

I was looking at the 6500 at a local TSC back in early 09. Them things are HUGH! 50,000 BTU's on the lowest setting. I just imagined it eating pellets like they were going outa style.


----------



## captainmt3 (Jan 2, 2011)

OK finally!! Here's a few pictures.I have attempted to show how the flue pipe exits the house and the stove. I have shown the red rtv hi-temp silicone at the joints and also a picture of the auger that I read may be a problem. I hope this helps. If I need more let me know.....Thanks Mark

Also, the stove did run on low temp when I first got it. It wasn't very cold outside then! It is not on a stat. It runs only through the night for supplemental heat. number 2 setting on automatic burns 2 bags a night. House has hot water heat so no existing duct work. There is a place for a filter at the rear of the stove where it gets fresh air however there is no filter there. USSC has them on the website though if you think that will help.


----------



## Doocrew (Jan 2, 2011)

Check out this thread Captain. Soot on the siding is pretty common with the type of venting you have. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/67304/


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 2, 2011)

How about an appliance adapter?  After looking at the pic I see it.  Please disreguard

Not 100% on this but could being to close to the garage door be an issue?  

Eric


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 2, 2011)

I see one issue with the vent cap. Its kind of close to the house. Should be 18 inches of clearence. Second is check the vent for leaks. Dim the lights and check with a handheld light to find the leaks. Best to do on first start when stove smokes the most. The following area's are noted problems spots to. 

stoveguy2esw(mike) mentioned the tee cap cleanout area. They seem to leak there pretty bad sometimes. Use tape here so you can cut it to remove the cap for cleanings.

Eric mentioned the appliance adapter. It should also be checked for leaks. There is a gap around the inner and outer walls. I usually fill the gap with silicone and sometimes even tape over it.

At the seams where you added screws. And also most of the seams on this particular vent system have been seen as leak spots. All seams and joints need to be leak free in the house. Take your time and check them carefully. Especially if there is a hint of wood smoke smell from start start up. Sometimes hard to tell on manually lite stoves!

Make sure when you burn this on low settings you have adequate combustion air(more damper) as it may tend to burn rich. If your burning the furnace in auto? Maybe go to the aux or manual settings and bump up the combustion motor to feed more air. You could also reduce the pellet feed in Aux if I read the manual right. From what I gather in reading some other posts. They tend to be on the rich end of the fuel curve. This thinng is definetly a tinkerer's toy. Not so much as a set and forget unit. It may keep you on your toes! 

Keep us posted


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 2, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> How about an appliance adapter?  After looking at the pic I see it.  Please disreguard
> 
> Not 100% on this but could being to close to the garage door be an issue?
> 
> Eric



Depends upon how far from the door it is, etc ... But you are correct it could be an install and code issue having that vent there.

ETA: I'd also suggest the OP put a level on the vertical run inside the building and make certain it is on bubble.   Nothing like having a greater than 90 degree effective bend in an install.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 2, 2011)

Two things here.

I am suspect that the black soot on the side of the house could also be getting sucked in around the front door ???

The terminus is sopposed to be a minimum of 12" from the house.

Depending on the way the wind blows that cap could be pickup up wind and causing issues.

As far as the Hepa filter on the shop vac goes.
The really fine ash will plug these really fast, get a long enough extention hose for the exhaust port on the vac so you can run it out a window.

I have a long hose for mine and just drop it out the window, put an old folded blanket over the hose and drop the window back on the blanket.

The crud all goes outside.

I have 3 direct vent stoves and not one of these leaves any soot on the house.


The secret is in the vent cap and how its aimed.

If the wind blows directly at the cap then the hot gases/smoke will travel up the side of the house.

This could possibly be getting sucked back in too ????

Is that a garage door to the right of the vent pipe??? How far away??
Does the garage connect to the upstairs ???

Garage doors are not air tight. The soot could be entering around the rollup door than taveling right up into the house.

Different and a little more distant piccy angles please.


Snowy


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 2, 2011)

I went back and looked at your picture a bit more. 
The vent is right next to the garage door and also the overhang from the Portch roof is likely trapping the smoke right close to the front door area.

I hate to say it but the most likely solution is to run an Up pipe to above the roof level.

Post a piccy that shows a straight on shot with the stove vent, the front of the house and the roof above.

Adding pipe along with a cleanout trap outside will not hurt anything and will most probably stop the soot issue.

Post a piccy please

Snowy


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 2, 2011)

How long are those screws on the pipe joints? I just replaced some pipe for a customer because the installers used 1/2" screws and punctured the inner liner on the pipe, it was causing smoke back in the house some days. Once you puncture the inner wall of that pipe its pretty much done for. The smoke gets into the outer wall of the pipe and then pukes out the bottom of the appliance adaptor.

I took out the one section with screw holes through it. Took the entire vent apart. Siliconed the inner joints as depicted in the duravent install instructions. Then since the pipe is enclosed in a wall where its not seen, I also foil taped all the outer joints. I also shoved some gasket between the walls of the appliance adaptor, and put red silicone in there also. If the inner wall does not leak (which I doubt it did after the time I took with the silicone on the inside), the extra tape and gasket should not matter, but I did not want to have to go back to this house again.

Also, all that soot outside in concerning. The stove should not be burning that dirty.

On another note, it is probably a code violation to have that installed in a garage like that. If it sucked up some oil or gasoline fumes while running.... BOOM!


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow,this board gets more dramatic every day. The "black soot" you think you have in your shower is actually mold....yes it is black and it is also sooty and stains. It is in your shower because of the excessive moisture there. Clean it with javex or similar bleach and you need to deal with excessive moisture (proper exhaust fan in shower-possibly with a timer). It won't kill you but not nice either. We get it also in winter when cold walls,especially behind furniture have no direct drying air flow and the moisture turns to mold. And if you don't believe me, stop using your pellet stove for a month and see if the soot comes back.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 2, 2011)

While there could be some mold involved I'd put more money on it being soot for several reasons.

What is outside on the house is definitely soot and it is close to both doors and windows.

To the OP, get those filters.   There is nothing like spewing crud from a garage through your furnace, both its convection air system or its combustion air intake.

Then you should check with someone in code enforcement about running a solid fuel heating device in a garage, especially a garage under living quarters.


----------



## captainmt3 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anybody wanna buy this stove? It's for sale! $1500.00 Bedford, PA. 15522


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt'n

I would simply fix the vent issuse and enjoy the stove.

Not really going to gain much by bailing out now, heck the ahrd work is done.

Snowy


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 2, 2011)

Never thought of mold issue, here it's adding moisture to keep the furniture from cracking. Simple test, put a little water and bleach in a spray bottle and spritz the shower, mold will bleach and die, soot won't. But you said it's all over??? Do you have a weather monitor, like the three dials on a decorative board? Check the humidity.

I think we are throwing a lot at you. New stove should come with a strong warning, "SERIOUS LEARNING CURVE FOR OPERATING THIS APPLIANCE". You are well down the road to overcoming the issues. Hang in there awhile longer.


----------



## checkthisout (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you have a fresh-air inlet for the stove? 

If not, install one ASAP. 

Your venting situations is atrocious. If you are capable do it yourself, otherwise hire a pro to run that vent up above the roofline. 

Your stove is too big to vent into that area right underneath that overhang and right next to the garage door.


----------



## mjbrown (Jan 2, 2011)

here's another thought for the soot on the outside of the house.... is that exhaust on the north side of the house? i have seen quite a few here in maine with a northside exhaust, and the side of the house covered in black soot.  could be someone will say it makes no differance, but just a thought.

mike


----------



## Shortstuff (Jan 3, 2011)

I can understand your frustration captain as you've see there are any number of things that could be adding to it.  It appears from what I can see that everything looks pretty good as far as exhaust piping installation goes however, as was already mentioned the soot you see on the siding appears normal.  That being said, being close to your garage door, the windows and doors of the house (by way of wind direction) and the fact that your soffit may be well vented (if you haven't checked you may have soot in your attic space) and also drawing the soot/exhaust upwards into your attic/crawl space I would only recommend one major change, actually an addition.  I would extend that exhaust pipe vertically through your soffit, roof and then up high enough to be within code - perhaps 8 to 10 feet.

At this point you are probably truly ready to give it up and call it a day and no one could really blame you.  I could take the "T" cleanout off my exhaust pipe and on a typical day with mild wind it would almost suck a tissue up and out the top.  My exhaust vents straight up 14' through the ceiling, attic space and roof and provides a really good draft.  I'm no expert by any means, but I think that if you extend your exhaust above your roof it would help a great deal.

Good luck in whatever you decide and kudos to all those who came here to help you!


----------



## Meneillys (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had two pellet customers with the same stove and same problem. It ended up being the steel around the door. When the stove got hot it would warp and create a gap that let soot into the house. They got rid of the stove and purchased another brand and have had great luck. My brother in-law also purchased that stove and had the same problem his was a heat exchanger problem. The heat exchanger had a spot that was not welded so it would blow soot out into the room. The door latch never seemed very good one that stove either to me anyways.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 3, 2011)

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> I would extend that exhaust pipe vertically through your soffit, roof and then up high enough to be within code - perhaps 8 to 10 feet.



Pellet vents don't have to meet the 2/10 rule as far as I know. I think the Quad manuals just say to be 2ft above the roof. So if you go this route, follow the manual but you might also need to go higher if for some reason local code requires it.


----------



## Shortstuff (Jan 3, 2011)

Here in my town, the inspector treated the pellet stove exhaust just as he would any flu/chimney as you can see in the current code below.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 3, 2011)

Here are Piccy's of my two Whitfield vent setups.

Direct vent and zero issues.

Snowy


----------



## nosaudioil (Jan 4, 2011)

You need a flue/vent with these stoves?


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 4, 2011)

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> Here in my town, the inspector treated the pellet stove exhaust just as he would any flu/chimney as you can see in the current code below.



All codes I have seen if there are tested and listed mfg instructions they state to follow the instructions, the inspectors will go by that instead of the "generic" codes. But it is their choice to interpret it how they want. (Unless they are totally wrong, then I complain to the state code authority, only had to once so far)


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Jan 4, 2011)

Without reading what everyone has posted and only quickly scanning the few pages posted here this has been an issue with more than one model from USSC from what I have read. Over on the "I burn corn" forum there have been a few people that have had issues and some even had USSC own up to there being a problem and USSC buying back the stove.

Here is a link to just one of the posts over on the old forum that can only be viewed.http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewtopic.php?t=12824

I have a 6500 and in my shop and I know it is producing soot but I can deal with here, but not if it were in my house!

Sorry if I am posting info that has already been posted.


----------



## captainmt3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the overwhelming response! I wish I had done this prior to buying a stove, you guys would have led me in the proper direction. Anyway I'm unsure at this point of the outcome of my dilemma, if the stove stays or if I consider buying something else you guys will be the first know! Happy heating to all and have a great winter!


----------



## chipsaway (Jan 5, 2011)

SORRY TO SAY THE PROBLEM IS THE STOVE I HADE TO RETURN MY 6300 WHICH IS THE SAME AS YOURS JUST THE PREVIOUS MODEL. THERE HAVE BEEN MANY CASES WITH THIS MODEL WITH THE SAME ISSUES U HAVE GO TO 
WWW.IBURNCORN.COM  ANOTHER SITE CHECK OUT THERE FORUMS ALSO THAT IS WHERE I LEARNED OF THE PROBLEM WITH USSTOVE PELLET FURNACES. I HAD SOOT ALL OVER ALSO IT WAS A PAIN AND I CALLED THEM AND THEY AGREED TO BUY IT BACK TOOK IT BACK TO TRACTOR SUPPLY WITH NO ISSUES AND BOUGHT A PELLET INSERT AND HAVE HAD NO ISSUES SINCE BUT BELIEVE ME I TRIED EVERYTHING U HAVE AND THEN SOME THE ISSUE IS THE STOVE TRY AND GET THEM TO BUY IT BACK ITS A LOST CAUSE WITH THOSE UNITS TRUST ME


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 5, 2011)

captainmt3 said:
			
		

> OK finally!! Here's a few pictures.I have attempted to show how the flue pipe exits the house and the stove. I have shown the red rtv hi-temp silicone at the joints and also a picture of the auger that I read may be a problem. I hope this helps. If I need more let me know.....Thanks Mark
> 
> Also, the stove did run on low temp when I first got it. It wasn't very cold outside then! It is not on a stat. It runs only through the night for supplemental heat. ***number 2 setting on automatic burns 2 bags a night.*** House has hot water heat so no existing duct work. There is a place for a filter at the rear of the stove where it gets fresh air however there is no filter there. USSC has them on the website though if you think that will help.



Just in case this is not normal and was missed by you helpful pellet heads as I dont have a clue but sounds a bit rich.  I will go back to my wood stove now. ;-) 
Cheers

NUMBER 2 SETTING ON AUTOMATIC BURNS 2 BAGS A NIGHT  :coolhmm:


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rubicon 327 said:
			
		

> Without reading what everyone has posted and only quickly scanning the few pages posted here this has been an issue with more than one model from USSC from what I have read. Over on the "I burn corn" forum there have been a few people that have had issues and some even had USSC own up to there being a problem and USSC buying back the stove.
> 
> Here is a link to just one of the posts over on the old forum that can only be viewed.http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewtopic.php?t=12824
> 
> ...




Here is my filter off the back of my unit that is about a month old. It's most dirty right where the exhaust pipe exits the stove......right in the middle above the filter. It looks a lot dirtier in person than on here. :roll:


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 6, 2011)

Soot/smoke coming out of the exhaust connection is different than it just leaking out of the stove at the door or other areas. If the exhaust connection is sealed properly there should not be any smoke leaking there.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 6, 2011)

ok here's the physics of it, pellet stoves of this type operate under "Negative Pressure" the iar is "sucked" through te fire then "Blown" out the vent.

that said if a leak in the stove BEFORE you get to the exhaust blower is located air should be sucked in , not blown out.

if soot is leaking out its in the areas of the exhaust blower or the vent itself. here's a little lab trick (a shortcut actually) empty the stove , put enough pelets in the burn pot to start the fire but no more. let the igniter get the fuel just to the point of lighting  it smokes most at that time , when its rolling smoke and about to light , pull the plug darken the room and search for leaks using a strong focused beam flashlight , if leaks are present they should showe up in the light.

after the test plug back in and restart to clear the rest of the smoke then after its burned out teh small quantity of fuel and cooled, fix the leaks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 6, 2011)

From the looks of the space around the outside of the vent in the garage wall it likely isn't sealed to well there either and that furnace is capable of moving enough air to draw some smoke back into the garage from the vent area, make sure that area is sealed.

If by any chance you have another furnace in the other corner of that garage install an OAK on the pellet device, if an oil or gas furnace were to run in that garage it is likely powerful enough to draw smoke and soot out of the pellet device.


----------



## Countryboymo (Jan 6, 2011)

I would try Mikes suggestion and go from there.   If sealing up any leaks after that procedure doesn't fix the issue I will give you one more procedure to try.  I would clean it up really good and pull the pellet vent off and park a different stove in its place and then advertise it.  The last option will work.  It is kind of like that car that keeps having issue after issue.  If you pull the radiator cap off and drive a different one under it the biggest issue is fixed.


----------



## chipsaway (Jan 6, 2011)

take my advice and get rid of the unit again usstove has admitted there was an issue and have stopped production of this unit as of last year they know there is a problem which is why they stopped making them. there have been some people that have had good luck but i have read and experienced more bad than good


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Jan 6, 2011)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Soot/smoke coming out of the exhaust connection is different than it just leaking out of the stove at the door or other areas. If the exhaust connection is sealed properly there should not be any smoke leaking there.





The discharge end of the pipe where the heat comes out shows on a steal beam just in front of it that there is soot streaking on the beam from where it is blowing by it. So it is more than just what maybe leaking around the exhaust pipe......it's actually being blown around the room from inside the unit. Although not really bad looking, the pipe has only been up about a month in that position.


----------

